# Local Admin Password not working on a few computers



## kikil (Apr 18, 2016)

I am having this issue from a long time. Once I change Local Admin Password through Group Policy, the new password doesn't not work on a few machines.
let's say i have 10 machines, the password works on 6 machines, and on other 4 machines, it doesn't. These 4 machines can be random machines.
I have to try logging again with old passwords. 
I have checked with all the basic steps, machines are in correct OU, group policy is being applied, etc... 
Any idea what is causing the issue?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I'll move you to the Server section as you may get better support there since it's a Group Policy issue and I assume you are running a domain.

When you run a gpupdate /force on the computers does it complete successfully? If you apply another change to those computers does it take effect? And are there any errors or warnings logged in the Event log?

What server OS are you using?


----------



## kikil (Apr 18, 2016)

Triple6 said:


> I'll move you to the Server section as you may get better support there since it's a Group Policy issue and I assume you are running a domain.
> 
> When you run a gpupdate /force on the computers does it complete successfully? If you apply another change to those computers does it take effect? And are there any errors or warnings logged in the Event log?
> 
> What server OS are you using?


gpupdate /force completes successfully. All the other Group Policy changes that I make on these computers, they work. There are not even any errors in the Event Logs. I have checked all these things already as this issue is from a long time.
It is just this Local Admin Password policy. I don't understand why the password can't replicate to a few machines. If the new password doesn't work, I try to log in with all old local admin passwords one by one. I can't go on checking all these old passwords all the time. It should work with the latest password.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

How exactly are you changing the password via GP?

This method no longer works: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2962486
Are some of your systems missing the update that prevents that change?


----------



## kikil (Apr 18, 2016)

Triple6 said:


> How exactly are you changing the password via GP?
> 
> This method no longer works: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2962486
> Are some of your systems missing the update that prevents that change?



In GP console, *Computer Configuration-->Preferences-->Windows Settings-->Control Panel Settings-->Local Users and Groups, Administrator (built-in).
*
I'll go through the link you have shared.

No, our systems are up-to-date.


----------



## lanhya (Mar 14, 2016)

It's possible that your new password doesn't meet the password complexity policy applied in the problematic computers. Try to log in to the problematic computer locally and change the password manually, check if the password is OK.


----------



## kikil (Apr 18, 2016)

lanhya said:


> It's possible that your new password doesn't meet the password complexity policy applied in the problematic computers. Try to log in to the problematic computer locally and change the password manually, check if the password is OK.


There is no issue with the password complexity as it is working on a few machines. The second option, that is what we do when the password is not working. But my concern is that the password should get changed when set up through Group Policy.


----------



## kikil (Apr 18, 2016)

Triple6 said:


> I'll move you to the Server section as you may get better support there since it's a Group Policy issue and I assume you are running a domain.
> 
> When you run a gpupdate /force on the computers does it complete successfully? If you apply another change to those computers does it take effect? And are there any errors or warnings logged in the Event log?
> 
> What server OS are you using?


I have found that the password does work for machines on other locations but not for this particular location. 
Let's say we have 5 locations, California, Hawai, Texas, Alaska and Georgia. The local admin password works fine for all the locations except for Georgia. even though they're all under a common OU where the Group Policy was applied.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

There must be something overriding that policy or it's not being applied. Have you tried a manual Gpupdate /force on one of those machines and then checked the log for errors? There may also be a trust or permissions issue for that policy.


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

Have you tried to run a "Group Policy Result Wizard" for one of those machines? Just to see if the GP is actually being applied?


----------

